# Auto Pistol Age Group Round #2



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope I'm not stepping on Bobs toes too much. However, the first poll was started almost 2 and a half years ago, so I'm sure a few people have changed, and there were a few comments asking for more choices so here goes...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob's a tough old goat and can handle it. I'm pleased to see I am allowed to exist a few more years. I was, at 68, fading fast in Bob's poll. :watching:


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

very interesting information from the poll.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

TOF said:


> Bob's a tough old goat and can handle it. I'm pleased to see I am allowed to exist a few more years. I was, at 68, fading fast in Bob's poll. :watching:


-chuckles- Hell I'm hoping to eventually make it past the 80 mark myself and still be shooting. My grandfather is closing in on 76 and still occasionally pulls out his .22 rifle


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

JagFarlane said:


> -chuckles- Hell I'm hoping to eventually make it past the 80 mark myself and still be shooting. My grandfather is closing in on 76 and still occasionally pulls out his .22 rifle


My Mother will be 80 next March. Still goes shooting with my Sister and BIL occasionally. She only shoots her .22 revolver and the once in a while flintlock long gun, operating the slide on a semi-auto is too difficult for her.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> My Mother will be 80 next March. Still goes shooting with my Sister and BIL occasionally. She only shoots her .22 revolver and the once in a while flintlock long gun, operating the slide on a semi-auto is too difficult for her.


Mmmm yea, girlfriends dad still goes hunting, at 73, and still amazes his sons with the accuracy of his shots.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

43. Nothing terribly amazing in the above post. Consider it years of practice. The younger ones just don't have that much practice under their belts yet.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

lol like me. i am 22 and i just got my first gun....



Growler67 said:


> 43. Nothing terribly amazing in the above post. Consider it years of practice. The younger ones just don't have that much practice under their belts yet.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Got my first pistol at 44, but have shot rifles, shotguns and archery for years.

Turned into a new addiction. My other addicition is fountain Pepsi drinks, one a day. Guess I could have worse addictions!!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll be 45 in December. I hope to last as long as I can. I have my kids shooting now so I am pretty sure my guns will be going to good homes when I can use them anymore. Heh..My first 1911 stays with me though. I'll be buried with that one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Arizona issues a FREE Pioneer Hunting and Fishing license to long time residents when they reach 70. I want at least 1 year of free hunting and fishing before they kick me into the canyon. I don't want to waste a good gun down there with me though.

:mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 54 and my first auto was a Wilson Combat that I bought and sold in 1983.
If I new then what I know now I would still have it.:smt022


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> 43. Nothing terribly amazing in the above post. Consider it years of practice. The younger ones just don't have that much practice under their belts yet.


Whaaaat? Let me hear this again when you're 83 and amazing your sons with your accuracy. I'm 56 this month and I just want to make 83, it'll be a plus if I can still see well enough to shoot.:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been shooting handguns since I was 10 or so.....but I am now 27.

Happy shooting


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Man when I'm 83 I sure hope my son don't yell... Dad the broad side of the barn is over there :anim_lol:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

J_B said:


> Man when I'm 83 I sure hope my son don't yell... Dad the broad side of the barn is over there :anim_lol:


No kidding!!!!!

Actually, I could see him saying something more like that's not the barn that is a mountain. Aim over there>.

He would enjoy pulling tricks on me. Not that I would ever do that to him:anim_lol:.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I will be 27 in September and I have been messing around with guns for about 15 years. Just starting my collection back up again after a few years on the backburner.


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

I just turned 43 this month. God willing I'll be shooting another 43 year's.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm 40ish... I feel 20ish, my wife thinks I'm 4ish.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry... 8 year old daughter wanted to add that I'm just a big kid.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I am 42...with 2 kids, but my wife thinks she has 3 kids, our daughter, our son and me :smt082


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

29 right now. Just a few more months until I edge into the next category.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

57 , 58 in two weeks. Crusty but not beyond repair yet!


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

76 here. 100 rds of 9 and 100 rds of .45 every week. 
(self-defense practice; Kahr P9 and Colt New Agent.)


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha... 19 here.

I have a joint ownership with my dad on _our_ CZ-75 SP01 :anim_lol:

I figure learning the laws and being able to shoot proficiently _before_ I am 21 will be extremely beneficial to me  I plan on going out and getting registered for a class around February or March of... _2011_... :mrgreen:

EDIT:

I just got to reading the replies, and I am just now realizing that I am of a very small percentage (age-wise) of this forum


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you want my real age, how old I feel, or how young my wife says that I act? :mrgreen: If you want real age, then mark me as 48.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

im 20 and bought my first gun in november while i was still 19. hopefully i can still be shooting when i am as old as some of you guys out here lol


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smt165


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Turned 29 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

24 last month. I have been shooting rifles and shotguns since around age 6 - 7. My first handgun shooting experience was at age 11 (Desert Eagle .45)...Someone thought they were hilarious. I was probably 60 lbs wearing a coat soaking wet.
I bought my first handgun last year, a Beretta PX4 "F" 9mm. It is an excellent pistol and I am getting more and more familiar with it with every passing day. If only I could get more ammo for less money


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Turn 55 Tuesday.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess I 'lied' when I said I was over 60. My 18 year old says her Mom looks half her age (She really does....Oh MY!), and her Dad ACTS half his age......

I guess that makes me 31, married to a 30 years old................ Really confuses my 29 year old son :smt082

As MY dad said, I may not be as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was.............:mrgreen:

So glad to be young and still able to outshoot my kids.

Semper Fi.......
USMC Retired


----------

